# RAF Banff March and May 2008



## Bryag (May 15, 2008)

OK so this is a tricky one. This is a big site, and I cannot post it all in one go. I have decided to divide it into three sectoins. 
*(1) The Operations Centre* Visited with Zimbob in March 2008
*(2) Firing Butt, main runway and Control Tower.* Visited with Bax__ May 2008
*(3) The rest of the site*. Visited with Bax__ May 2008

A little history......

RAF Banff was an operational Strike Wing base between 1943 and 1945. It was host mainly to Mosquito and Beaufighters.
The following are the Squadrons of RAF Banff Strike Wing Costal Command 1943 -1945

143 sqdr Royal Air Force
144 sqdr Royal Air Force
235 sqdr Royal Air Force
248 sqdr Royal Air Force
333 sqdr Royal Norwegian Air Force
404 sqdr Royal Canadian Air Force
445 sqdr Royal Australian Air Force
489 sqdr Royal New Zealand Air Force

*Part one- Operations Centre*

Zimbob blending in perfectly with his disruptive camouflage





















Just as we thought it was getting little "samey" we found the epicentre! This had been the main operations room, you really could imagine the plotting table sitting in the middle of the floor, and the WAAF with the "Chumlely Warner" voices calling out the aircraft positions. Really amazing





The HVAC (heating/ventilation/air-con) ducting was left as was, some beautifully preserved










There was a fair bit of reading material on the walls here















This was of particular interest










There was more, but as it had been written on plaster, and the plaster had fallen off the walls on the rest of the Ops Room, it would have been lost. Thankfully, Grampian TV, using old newsreels and photographs, were able to recreate one of the murals, and this is on display in the Boyndie center. They also have a rather good restaurant, so if you are in the area, it is well worth a visit(a few images at the bottom of this thread)

Solitary ceiling tile





Paintwork















The plant room for the HVAC (minus plant)





And finally (for this part) a few pics from the Boyndie Center

Recreated Mural





20mm cannon (not the camera!) mount





Propeller spinner backplate for a Mosquito





Fuel gauge and cockpit "glass"





Gas mask donated by Jim the farmer (There is a related story, ask Zimbob)





Mosquito tailwheel





Miscellaneous















Parts two and three to follow shortly (in this thread) 



​


----------



## Bryag (May 15, 2008)

*Part Two*

Firing Butt




















Whoops





Bullet remains





The Main runway (approximately central, looking East)





Control Tower





It is a standard type 12779/41, with the forward facing ground floor windows reduced in size in 1943 to make it a 343/43. Note how the rear staircase window (in rear photo) has also been reduced in size. It originally would have stood 8 feet in height, although this one is larger than the reduced 4 feet standard.




















Notice how the large windows have been bricked up to create smaller windows. This is curious, as although it is a '41 style building with the '43 conversion, it was not actually completed until 1943. This means that when construction started in 1942, either the control tower was completed and then modified before ever being used, or was modified during construction.















*Part three to follow*
​


----------



## Bryag (May 16, 2008)

*Part Three*

Unusual building with squared off roof










Original windows have been blocked up????





And the roof shows the remains of the dormer windows which would have replaced them





Miscellaneous building, purpose unknown










Security Cows were armed and dangerous. This one was known as Tu-Pac Sha-Coo





Fire Station










We found this tower, one of two (there may be more, but we only came accross two) It obviously had a pitched roof structure attached. If I were to hazard a guess as to it's purpose, I would say water tower, although they exceed the scale we have seen on any previous airfield. Both had a large upstairs "window" yet no visible means (internally or externally) to reach it.





A bit closer (see the upstairs window)





Another structure in the middle of the woods, original purpose......unknown





Inside, new purpose, house for Highland Cows





An another





I hope you enjoy​


----------



## krela (May 16, 2008)

Great report!

That last two buildings look like they could be modified trainer buildings, the first possibly being a non standard AML bomb trainer and the second possibly being a modified double or triple link trainer building.

I could also be talking total rubbish though.


----------



## Bishop (May 16, 2008)

Bryag, top pics and write up. The unidentified building in part 3 is a parachute store. Photo below is of the same building back in 1981.







Above pic from.

http://s133.photobucket.com/albums/q51/norwichpaul/Odds%20and%20Ends%20of%20Scotland/

b


----------



## Bax__ (May 16, 2008)

There's not a lot I can add really accept one little surprise we found in the control tower and whether it's original or something added after the war I'm unsure although I'd like to think it's original...






Next to the big water towers we found probably the worlds biggest toilet, Bryag counted at least 40 stalls and umpteen urinals...











We thought it was a water tower as there seemed to be a fair bit of pipework around...











This is the hole I almost fell down and Bryag assured me if Zimbob had been with us he would have landed in it!






The approach to the Unknown building that's now a cow shed...It was amazing walking down this little track in the woods and it opening up to see this building...






Back of the building...Spot the electric fence...











Side view...






One of the Straffing shelters totally overgrown now...






Bryag,

It was great to finally meet you and I had a great day, not sure if the cement plane or that last building was the highlight!

Andy


----------



## MD (May 16, 2008)

great pictures guys
i love seeing these sort of places


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2008)

What an absolutely cracking report and photos from you guys. Thoroughly enjoyed the tour and info.
The reconstruction of the writing on the plaster really brings it home, doesn't it! Especially when you read the words 'sunk', 'damaged', 'destroyed'. And that little airplane!!! Wow! 
Excellent stuff, indeed!


----------



## Neosea (May 16, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> What an absolutely cracking report and photos from you guys. Thoroughly enjoyed the tour and info.
> The reconstruction of the writing on the plaster really brings it home, doesn't it! Especially when you read the words 'sunk', 'damaged', 'destroyed'. And that little airplane!!! Wow!
> Excellent stuff, indeed!



Well said. Thanks for the photo's guys


----------



## Theseus (May 17, 2008)

And I liked the highland coos


----------



## Bryag (May 17, 2008)

Bax__

It was really great meeting you too, and I had a great day too (apart form getting nicked doing 77mph in a 60 on the A96 5 miles from Inverness) I hope we can get together again soon for some more explores.

That concrete plane was a great find. I hope it was original.

BTW that couple we met in the woods......well I will PM you the pic!

Krela, thanks for the input on the trainer building (there was only one) I had never thought of that as the use (funny, after Crail I should be more observant)
It would make sense though, as it had an upper level that was not exactly accessible, as there had once been girders running the full length of the building, blocking access.

*Bishop* Thanks for the info on the parachute store. I expect the roof windows allowed them to stack them higher and still let light in.

Thanks to all for the comments, I really love old airfields, particularly ones like this with so much to see. We also visited RAF Longside on the same day. Will get some pics up soon. There were also quite a few good buildings there too (and some wanton destruction)

Bryag


----------



## Bax__ (May 17, 2008)

Ha I forgot about the dodgy couple!

Speeding Ticket? F**k that's unlucky that's the thing with the Audi, very quiet and handles well I always end up breaking the speed limit in mine....


----------



## zimbob (May 18, 2008)

*Bryag*
and I had a great day too (apart form getting nicked doing 77mph in a 60 on the A96 5 miles from Inverness) 

Oooh, that's not good mate! 

I know a good Solicitor - 106mph average in a 60mph limit, 5 points, and £250 fine - I have him on speed-dial 

Wish I could have been there for Part II, looks sweet, some lovely pics there guys.


----------



## Bryag (May 20, 2008)

zimbob said:


> I know a good Solicitor - 106mph average in a 60mph limit, 5 points, and £250 fine - I have him on speed-dial



Thanks, but it would probably be alot cheaper to take the 3 points and £60 fine than trying to fight it



zimbob said:


> Wish I could have been there for Part II, looks sweet, some lovely pics there guys.



Yup, it was a shame you couldn't make it. I really need to get a Monday to Friday job. It would really make coordinating these explores so much easier


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 29, 2008)

This thread is pre Seahorse, so I never saw it before. Now I'm going to have to take a drive up to Banff. 

Oh, well. I can always pop into Cullen for an ice cream.


----------



## Bryag (Oct 29, 2008)

It is well worth the visit, Seahorse. I thoroghly enjoyed it. A word to the wise though, approach from the north is best. Take the farm track down and park near the runway. Zimbob and I approached from the south and parked at the windfarm and ended up getting the gate locked on us Fortunately the friendly farmer (Jim, mentioned in this report) was called by the windfarm owners, and released us to explore another day. Bax__ and I took the north approach and it was fine. The control tower is your first port of call, and the other buildings and dispersals are east and south.

Oh, and be prepared to walk. It is a big site!


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 29, 2008)

I very rarely park on site anyway. All too easy to upset someone, with good reason somtimes. At least on site on foot there's not a lot they can do to kick you off. Usually. Although I have had occasion to do as I was told once when accosted by Mister Shotgun. 

Walking's good.


----------



## Bryag (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually on this site they are concsious of it's heritge, if anyone was to question you, if you explained your interest in the site they would be only too willing to assist. The guys at the Boyndie centre are great too, and are only too willing to help and offer information. It was unfortunate we got there close to closing time, as I expect there is a good bit of knowledge there


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 29, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Actually on this site they are concsious of it's heritge, if anyone was to question you, if you exlained your interest in the site they would be only too willing to assist. The guys at the Boyndie centre are great too, and are only too willing to help and offer information. It was unfortunate we got there close to closing time, as I expect there is a good bit of knowledge there



That's what I ound at Longside yesterday. I wondered if I was going to be asked to go, since they were driving tractors around the site. But he was just concerned that the roof of the building I was in was a tad unsafe. More so after they demolished the building adjoining it not too long ago.


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this was my favourite explore.....so far! Especially seeing the small plane in the floor of the control tower, remains of the operations board and also the training building in the trees (c/w dodgy couple)


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 30, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> the training building in the trees (c/w dodgy couple)



Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## zimbob (Oct 30, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.



I've seen the pics


----------



## bobblehead (Oct 30, 2008)

*Unknown cow shed building*

This is the Standby Set House and would have held a generator, transformer, fuel supply and switching gear. If there was a failure of the external (national grid supply, as is now) then buildings and equipment on the airfield considered essential to the running of the airfield would have automatically switched over to be supplied by this building. 

Nice to see these buildings in such good condition


----------



## Bax__ (Oct 31, 2008)

Seahorse said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.





zimbob said:


> I've seen the pics



I don't have the rights to post the photo's, that'd be Bryags department....


----------



## Bryag (Oct 31, 2008)

Feel free, Bax__. I did look but I can't find them. They are there somewhere,but I cannot lay my hands on them (ooh err! I am not sure I would want to either!)


----------



## Bryag (Oct 31, 2008)

zimbob said:


> *Bryag*
> and I had a great day too (apart form getting nicked doing 77mph in a 60 on the A96 5 miles from Inverness)
> 
> Oooh, that's not good mate!
> ...




Actually, I have never been done for that yet. I do not want to be presumtuous, but I have heard nothing since the last letter they sent telling me that they could not tell who was driving


----------



## zimbob (Oct 31, 2008)

Bryag said:


> Feel free, Bax__. I did look but I can't find them. They are there somewhere,but I cannot lay my hands on them (ooh err! I am not sure I would want to either!)



Sing Hallelujah


----------



## Seahorse (Oct 31, 2008)

OK, I believe ye.


----------

